# Seneca lake



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Any one catching any fish. Looking to go crappie or saugeye fishing. Shore fishing any suggestion would help greatly thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

havent beem out yet but i would concentrate on the orange dots this time of year.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Dare I ask what the orange dots are? I am afraid it is obvious, but I don't get it.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the dots mark brush piles that were put out


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

The orange dots are fish attractors, which as far as I know are all brush piles. You can find maps of where they drop these on odnrs website, should save you a lot of time looking for them especially bank fishing. Get set up on one of those spots and use a fathead minnow or 2" grub on a 1/16 oz jighead and you can usually go home with a bucket full of crappie.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Kickinbass have you been out crappie fishing this season 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

As much as I want winter to go away, and as much as I want to get a line wet I still can't even buy my fishing license yet. Been there, done that, day's of fishing in freezing weather hoping for a nibble bite. Naw,,,It's still to early. Heck I'm still scrapping my windows of ice in the morning to drive to work. What kill's you is knowing that last year at this time it was in the 70"s. But that early warm weather screwed up everything - Turkey hunting - morel mushroom's - garden's early crop's and the Crappie spawn. Remember that it got so warm for week's then cold as hell at the middle of April.

This is a traditional, good old fashion March.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

yes the orange dots mark brush piles. and the bite is on. fish it just like kickinbass said. after you find the orange dots find the brush it isnt always right in front of the dot. then figure out the depth you need to get to and slay them. makes you feel warm inside no matter how cold it is.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot I am heading that way tomorrow I will post how we do thanks again


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## onrope (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm going to try and head that way Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

By now you been out... This post is to late. I just thought I'd add that this time of year when I really wanted to catch Crappie. The best place I know to fish is just past Cadillac Dr.. There's a bridge crossing Seneca Lake there. Looking towards the main lake body, on the left side of the bridge there's a area where it's 10'-12' deep to the left side where I have always found early Crappie holding in a pre-spawn mood. Years ago they sunk brush there. Use a slip bobber down to 8' and a minnow. Even caught a few Saugeye but the bite is slow.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I have not been able to get out to Seneca since January, I've been super busy with my job and have a baby due in two weeks and am trying to get that all setup lol. I wouldn't mind heading out to Seneca this weekend, any one have an idea on the water temp? Probably hitting Salt Fork next weekend to prefish for a bass tournament, probably stop at a couple brush piles out there.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Was out this friday evening for 3 hours and fished around the public launch area with minnies and worms, no bites whatsoever. Also tried the bridge just north of the launch. Lots of waterfowl and was still a nice day. There is a mallard roaming that area which someone apparently shot through the head with a yellow blow dart, he has been there for over 3 weeks now, it appears to be working it's way out, hopefully he will be ok. What an *******. Anyway good luck to everybody, I may head down this weekend and try again. I usually have a green and orange field and stream backpack tackle box, if you see me say hello.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

That's old dart head he has been around since this past fall. He doesn't act quite right but he obviously makes it ok.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am happy to know he's been doing well for quite some time...I hunt waterfowl and respect them enough to at least finish the job....I will address the duck from here on out as Mr. Darthead. Does anyone have a link to a map showing where the orange spots or brushpiles are located? The only other I know of is located out in front of Ranger cove or the swimming beach on the south side of the lake...there were 2 or 3 bundles set out there when the water was low...Thanks for everybody's input.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

That duck was there last summer when i was camping at Seneca! Nice to know he's still kickin. Like to find out who shot him! What an arse!


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

we saw that duck last june he must be doing ok. go to the public boat ramp and follow the bank towards the dam there are 2 orange dots in that section.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I fished the spot I described a few reply's back today at Seneca today by Cadillac lane. Only had 2 hours to fish. Wasn't keeping, only catch and release but had 5 keeper Crappie landed. Still a little cold but they are starting to stack up in this spot.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

They have been killing crappies on the point by the beach, I don't fish for them so have at em guys. Go down the road like going into the beach or campground and make a right at the bottom of the hill. should take you into a loop that is on a big point where they sunk big piles of x-mas trees. Cant miss it, normally 10 ppl there. Good luck! also the spot on 313 heading east past Cadillac bridge, first cove to the right facing away from the marina on the skid/x-mas trees. Both have been producing numbers and size for a lot of guys I know.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Anybody catching any saugeye at Seneca yet? I'm thinking about making the hour drive this Saturday. Is it still too early to get into them? I'll have my boat. Thanks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> Anybody catching any saugeye at Seneca yet? I'm thinking about making the hour drive this Saturday. Is it still too early to get into them? I'll have my boat. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well I guess if no one is saying anything, they must be on fire!!! See y'all down there SaTURDay :B:F


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Haven't heard of anyone tearing them up, but the water is 47/48 degrees and 3ft vis. All I can tell ya, good luck and hope it helps!


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

fished all 3 days this weekend for 2 hours each morning and evening by pull off past cadillac cove, slip bobber n minnow over structure, not even a bite, word is nothing going on yet. maybe a nice warm rain will do it, lightning storm could get em biting too I bet.


----------

